# Chọn nệm như thế nào tốt cho trẻ nhỏ??



## Chin Chin (4/5/19)

*Nhiều ông bố bà mẹ Việt Nam có quan điểm rằng: Người lớn nằm nệm cứng, còn đối với trẻ em thì nệm mềm là tốt nhất, nệm càng mềm thì càng tốt với trẻ. Quan niệm này có đúng không? Hãy cùng mình khám phá chi tiết qua bài viết bên dưới nhé!!*

Vào những năm tháng đầu đời thì cấu trúc xương của trẻ còn rất mềm và chưa hoàn chỉnh. Nếu bố mẹ cho trẻ nằm trên một tấm nệm mềm thì sẽ gây ra những biến dạng về cột sống, nằm lâu ngày như thế sẽ khiến lưng bị gù, làm ảnh hưởng tới khung xương. Nệm mềm thường không có độ phẳng để tạo cho cột sống bị uốn cong.

Bên cạnh đó, các nhà khoa học còn nghiên cứu thấy rằng, khi trẻ nằm trên nệm mềm thì trẻ thường xuyên thấy mệt mỏi và khó chịu vì nệm mềm làm tăng độ cong sinh lý của cơ thể.

*Chọn Nệm như thế nào là phù hợp nhất với trẻ nhỏ?*

*1. Nệm thoáng mát và kích thước phù hợp:*
Việc lựa chọn một tấm nệm thông thoáng rất quan trọng khiến trẻ khi nằm lên sẽ không bị hầm nóng hay bí lưng, giảm nguy cơ bé bị rôm sẩy. Bên cạnh đó, hãy lựa chọn kích thước vừa vặn với nôi hoặc giường của trẻ nằm. Không nêm mua một tấm nệm quá lớn hoặc quá nhỏ so với nôi của trẻ.





​
*2. Nệm có độ phẳng:*
Nệm mềm gây tác động không tốt cho cột sống của trẻ. Vậy hãy lựa chọn một tấm nệm có độ cứng và phẳng vừa phải cho bé.




_lưu ý: Không nên lựa chọn nệm mềm cho trẻ nhỏ trong giai đoạn tập bò, tập lẫy._​
*3. Hãy lựa chọn nhà cung cấp có ưy tín:*
Để tránh mua phải hàng kém chất lượng. Ông bố bà mẹ hãy lựa chọn nơi đáng tin cậy để chọn mua sản phẩm cho bé.

*4. Vệ sinh nệm cho trẻ:*
Vào mùa ẩm, nồm, chăn ga gối nệm rất dễ làm ổ trú ngụ cho các loại vi khuẩn, có thể gây bệnh cho bé. Bởi vậy hãy thường xuyên dọn dẹp và vệ sinh các bộ chăn ga gối nệm của bé, hong và phơi ngoài nắng. Hãy chú ý mở cửa sổ thường xuyên để phòng của bé luôn thoáng đãng. 


_Nguồn: Thegioinem_​


----------

